
Why you’ll probably regret using Tailwind - Wolfr_
https://johanronsse.be/2020/07/08/why-youll-probably-regret-using-tailwind/
======
kyriakos
I find tailwind to be a pointless step in abstraction. Adding classes for
every single thing is the same as writing CSS so why not learn CSS in the
first place?

